# My R35 GTR in its 2010 spec....



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi guys,after owning the GTR now for nearly 9 month and having up´s and down´s with it,i tought i need to start a new thread about my GTR in its latest spec-V...ähmm,no,maybe call it "GTR Spec-IR" ....as IR is the shortform for my company Importracing that im running since over 7 years....specialised in Evo´s and GTR´s....nothing else

Here is the old thread with a lot of pictures....http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/118713-first-pictures-my-gtr-after-few-mods.html

Just did a few teaser shots of the car in my workshop,as it is still not very good weather outside,rain and snow could be over now.....

Spec: 

- KW Competiton full alloy 3 way adjustable suspension
- Whiteline prototype ARB
- some still "top secret" mods for better setup/alignment
- Volk G2´s alloys with 285 & 315 Toyo´s R888
- AP Racing J-Hook disc´s with Carbonetic Pads
- Akrapovic Evolution exhaustsystem
- K&N Filters
- Cobb AP with custommapping
- Recaro Poleposition seats with low seat rails
- IR Diff coolersystem
- IR Gearboxcooler (still needs testing)
- IR Brakecoolingguides (still needs some more testing)

For me its most important that the handling is good,as i dont care about brutal power. Just power will not make you faster,it will just wear your parts faster and break parts more often...i think handling is the key to laptimes and fun,a good setup of the car is most important,so even small things like alignment and cornerweighting make a lot difference in handling,you will not believe it.

On the GTR there are a lot of parts which are simply not up the job,not even in standard form for fast street driving...like the brakes or the gearboxcooling...i have improved all this with parts from well known companys or when i was thinking that nothing that suits my needs is available i have made my own parts...like the gearbox/diffcoolers....

One of my main goals was to get the car as light as possible without carbonparts,not that i don´t like carbon,but i really cant justify spending 5 grand on a Mines carbonhood,never.....i think i did quite good with a weight of under 1700kg with 20 liters of fuel in the gastank without loosing any comfort(apart from the sh*t stock seats).I have looked to get as much unsprung weight of the car,as this is most important for good handling,alone the wheels are 3 kilos less each wheel then stock wheels.....suspension is far lighter too...exhaust is so light and beautiful...sounds good too.....

So,enough words written down....hope you like it:

1698 Kilos......lighter then the Spec-V:thumbsup:






















































Hope the sun comes out soon,as the color works best when the sun is out....car will be magazine featured soon...very soon,but not in a "max-power style" magazine....:thumbsup:

Alex


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

My God that is nice !
What colour is that ?
Fab car mate & the red evo in the background looks ok too.:thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

KM BlackGTR said:


> My God that is nice !
> What colour is that ?
> Fab car mate & the red evo in the background looks ok too.:thumbsup:


Its Titanium mate,thanks for the kind words:thumbsup:

The TME is quite nice yes,but i rarely drive it,just sometimes for fun,2.2Liter with around 600+....goes good:smokin:


----------



## xanavi1 (Sep 5, 2008)

wow thats the best looking GTR in Titanium i've seen


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I love modded 35s! Makes the future of the forum look so rosey!

Looking good dude

mook


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful ride you have there. I love the Titanium Grey!!!!


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Simply amazing!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I've never been too sure on the styling of the R35 but when I see one like yours it just blows me away. The ride height and wheels make a huge difference over the stock R35 guff.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Jags said:


> I've never been too sure on the styling of the R35 but when I see one like yours it just blows me away. The ride height and wheels make a huge difference over the stock R35 guff.


+1 !

Absolutely gorgeous.
That setup reminds me of another very similar one that I just felt in love with:








Any tests on the ring yet?
Keep up the good work.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks guys....

@Ben: That Gallardo is hot,really one of the hottest cars out there,if i would own a Gallardo,it would look like this.....
My GTR gets tested by Sportauto magazin on monday or tuesday...if the weather allows them to go onto the Hockenheimring....:thumbsup:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

is that an evo wagon next to the red evo? looking good
awesome gtr too


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

mr mugen said:


> is that an evo wagon next to the red evo? looking good
> awesome gtr too


Its a customers Evo 9 Wagon,yes:thumbsup:


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

I wish I can lower my car, but in czech it's not so easy and specially i would not fit to my garage than. But Alex, very nice setup... as I have similar

just got another seats so I'm sure I'm bellow 1700kg too, specially by CF bonnet saved a lot lol 

btw Titanium looks GREAT and is very rare, hope to see You at the Ring, do YOu come on Sunday so we can get a drink?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking very nice.  Out of interest, what was the weight before you started (i.e. how honest are Nissan with their specs)?


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

ru' said:


> Looking very nice.  Out of interest, what was the weight before you started (i.e. how honest are Nissan with their specs)?


unlike Porsche, Nissan is honest with the weight 

remember my friend who got 996 GT3RS years ago and the car was 60kg heavier than papers said. When he claimed they told him if he's not happy with the car he can give it back and get full refund....


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

So nice. Looks tough and purposeful.


----------



## nismovspec123 (Nov 15, 2009)

mental


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Really hope the "english" weather goes back to UK.....as the magazine can´t test the car in the rain....on the other side this helps me a bit as i can put the car for final adjustment on KW´s chassisdyno on friday,con go there a complete day and setup the car correctly....

On Sunday there is maybe the chance to test the setup on the F1 course in Hockenheim,but this is depending on the weather..in the rain it makes no sence...:bawling:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Really like the titanium, that looks good too.:thumbsup:


----------



## lady in red (Feb 20, 2010)

I have never like 35's in Titanium but that actually looks great. Even under that lighting!


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

BenGTR said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Car is doing great so far in the "Sportauto" magazine test...done the laptiming yesterday,so was topspeed test and pictures done yesterday,just a few measurements like acceleration and braking tests.....and its ready to go in the 04/2010 example of the magazine:thumbsup:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

So what was the result? Come on, spill the beans! 

/P


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Perra said:


> So what was the result? Come on, spill the beans!
> 
> /P


Not allowed to......sorry mate....just 2 weeks,but i think overall its a good test:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Is there a scan of the mag yet?

And do you get any rubbing with those wheels? Look awfully close on the front...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Is there a scan of the mag yet?
> 
> And do you get any rubbing with those wheels? Look awfully close on the front...


No rubbing...absolutly no rubbing,mate..

You get a email in a few seconds:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

:banned:


EvolutionVI said:


> No rubbing...absolutly no rubbing,mate..
> 
> You get a email in a few seconds:thumbsup:


What, are seconds slower in Germany?


----------



## lady in red (Feb 20, 2010)

No rubbing...absolutly no rubbing,mate..


giggle......


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> :banned:
> 
> What, are seconds slower in Germany?




Your email came back....maybe uk email accounts are not "Kraut" worthy


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> Your email came back....maybe uk email accounts are not "Kraut" worthy


I've mysteriously received some scans from an anonymous person. Would anyone here like to see the results page?


----------



## Gurra (Jul 22, 2009)

No. This GTR seems slow, awful, slow... ARGH, give it to me


----------



## nend (Jan 7, 2004)

The G2's look great, what is the offset?

​


EvolutionVI said:


> No rubbing...absolutly no rubbing,mate..
> 
> You get a email in a few seconds:thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

nend said:


> The G2's look great, what is the offset?
> 
> ​


30 front,15 rear :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Nice clean gtr love that go you for the complete package not just a very powerfull engine.


----------



## nend (Jan 7, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> 30 front,15 rear :thumbsup:


Thanks for the information.
I just bought the SportAuto magazin, great writing about your car.
1.09,4 min at the Hockenheim is not bad at all, congratulations.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

nend said:


> Thanks for the information.
> I just bought the SportAuto magazin, great writing about your car.
> 1.09,4 min at the Hockenheim is not bad at all, congratulations.


Thanks..test was done on a cold day with 2 degree tarmac temperatur....i bet it will go even faster with better conditions:thumbsup:


----------



## JDMEK1 (Aug 16, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Thanks..test was done on a cold day with 2 degree tarmac temperatur....i bet it will go even faster with better conditions:thumbsup:


Hey Alex,

This is eric from Titan car is looking great man love the set up if you get a chance email me some more pics of the car I'll have them put on the website.
Talk you soon.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

There are some pictures from the Spa Trackday in June....sadly the gearbox did make problems and so the car was sitting in the garage most of the day...car is now running again and has a lot of uprated gearbox parts now...new brakediscs,gearbox cooler etc....


----------



## maxster17 (Jul 26, 2010)

That is an awesome looking GTR, definitely wouldn't want to go head to head for pinks with you. Good luck!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Picture from 2 weeks ago on the Nordschleife


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cool pic! I definitely go light over the Flugplatz, but I don't know if the tyres actually leave the ground or not. 
What speed are you hitting at that point?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Cool pic! I definitely go light over the Flugplatz, but I don't know if the tyres actually leave the ground or not.
> What speed are you hitting at that point?


TBH,no idea,i never checked the speedo there.

Im a bit to slow there,as normaly you can fly there with all 4 wheels in the air,about 10cm is possible,but i had seen a accident years ago in the following corner where a GT2 was parked onto a motobike,since then i leave a bit of safety there


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

EvolutionVI

why did you go from this









to that









In the top picture, its just the best looking 35 out there, on the other, it just lookes like all the others..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Er, I think there are quite a few more Titanium examples out there than matt black ones... :nervous:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

nismo.gt500 said:


> EvolutionVI
> 
> why did you go from this
> 
> ...


You are right,it looked better in Titanium,but i got sponsored from Dunlop for German Tuner GP,but they wanted black with yellow stripe....so i got from titanium to flat black/yellow,now im back to flat black...very soon im back to Titanium,as i love this color the most:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

No yellow dunlop ?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

nismo.gt500 said:


> EvolutionVI
> 
> why did you go from this
> 
> ...


Its your fault that im standing outside in the sun removing my flat black wrap.....from the wonderful titanium paint :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Thanks mate for helping me speeding up this process :wavey:


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

Alex 

Are you running the OEM size dunlopss on the G2's?

Regards

SS


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

ERS35 said:


> Alex
> 
> Are you running the OEM size dunlopss on the G2's?
> 
> ...


285´s all around are installed on that picture:wavey:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Its your fault that im standing outside in the sun removing my flat black wrap.....from the wonderful titanium paint :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> Thanks mate for helping me speeding up this process :wavey:


Good man.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Yesterday in Hockenheim @ Touristdriving..ähm,no...Terroristdriving :bowdown1:

Black Evo is one of my best friends...few other friends cars in there too...(not the nice Scuderia...it was just there so i could have some fun with it...)

















































































































































So glad i pulled the boring flat black of my car(need to do bonnet and trunk when i have time) car looks so much better now again :wavey:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice shots :clap:

And good decision on removing the wrap. It's really looking much better again now :thumbsup:

Leo


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Austrian GTR said:


> Nice shots :clap:
> 
> And good decision on removing the wrap. It's really looking much better again now :thumbsup:
> 
> Leo


Leo,im very happy with it...thinking about carbon bonnet and trunk,as i really like the black parts....if they where carbon i think it would suit very well:bowdown1:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

stunning car, and the best colour. very impressed with the level of mods. 

i chased a titan sports R35, running 620ps, lowered, fully caged up etc, round the new silverstone GP circuit a couple of weeks ago and out of the bends it was simply awesome... i had to keep mine on the limiter just to stay in touch....

what gearbox upgrades did you fit?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

nick the tubman said:


> stunning car, and the best colour. very impressed with the level of mods.
> 
> what gearbox upgrades did you fit?


I run a Dodson complete clutchkit with clutchbaskets,better seals,4wd lock kit and a few other small things,works very good:clap:


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Its your fault that im standing outside in the sun removing my flat black wrap.....from the wonderful titanium paint :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> Thanks mate for helping me speeding up this process :wavey:


Ha Ha good choice EvolutionvI..
I am glad that i could help you, get your a** out in the sun, and getting that gtr back to its glory, :thumbsup: and then as a bonus i can watch your new uploaded pics in that stunning colour.. 

The car just looks fantastic.. :bowdown1:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Short video from yesterday at Tourist ähmm Terroristdriving @ Hockenheim


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Pretty impressive (although a UK marshall would have worn his flags out there).


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Philip said:


> Pretty impressive (although a UK marshall would have worn his flags out there).


The german marshalls drink beer instead of waving their flags:bowdown1:


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

That vid just shows how fantastic bit of car the gtr realy are.
You dont need to hold the race line, you can pick your nose in each and every corner, drive with one hand and still no one even comes close.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

HenrikE said:


> That vid just shows how fantastic bit of car the gtr realy are.
> You dont need to hold the race line, you can pick your nose in each and every corner, drive with one hand and still no one even comes close.


Thats it,you can choose multiple lines,you can overtake where and when you want....whoever is in front of you :clap:

There was this nice Scuderia....sounded awesome,but simply wasn´t fast....:chuckle:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Thats it,you can choose multiple lines,you can overtake where and when you want....whoever is in front of you :clap:
> 
> There was this nice Scuderia....sounded awesome,but simply wasn´t fast....:chuckle:


Well, even a scuderia needs a driver to be driven. Although, I said "even" whereas I should say "especially" a scuderia needs a propper driver. Those cars are quiet more than a handfull to drive fast. That means you actually have to have serious driving skills whereas in the GTR you simply dont, as mentioned above. Thats what I want from a car. I want to drive it instead of being driven by it. So my choice goes to the scud no matter how gorgeous Alex' GTR is and how well its modded. 

Regarding the pictures, I love the one where you're going sideways.
And good choice removing the wrap!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

BenGTR said:


> Well, even a scuderia needs a driver to be driven. Although, I said "even" whereas I should say "especially" a scuderia needs a propper driver. Those cars are quiet more than a handfull to drive fast. That means you actually have to have serious driving skills whereas in the GTR you simply dont, as mentioned above. Thats what I want from a car. I want to drive it instead of being driven by it. So my choice goes to the scud no matter how gorgeous Alex' GTR is and how well its modded.
> 
> Regarding the pictures, I love the one where you're going sideways.
> And good choice removing the wrap!


I prefer the GTR over the Scud....im not a brand whore...a sportscar just needs to be fast....thats why i have a Nissan over a Ferrari:wavey:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

2 pictures from Monday at the Nordschleife.

GTR is back to Titanium again :bowdown1:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

i really prefer it like this than in her past race trim.... 

by the way what about your stunning Evo VI TME Alex?  i love it :bowdown1:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

GT4 Addicted said:


> i really prefer it like this than in her past race trim....
> 
> by the way what about your stunning Evo VI TME Alex?  i love it :bowdown1:


The TME will get some updated over the wintertime...:wavey:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Few new pictures after the last upgrades....Forge Transmission & Forge Intercooler,new gloss black G2´s on Toyo R888,rideheight a little higher,lower seat position with new mounting brackets for the recaro´s...just need to get rid of the flatblack wrap on the trunk...








































Hope you like it,
Alex


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

I just Love it like that.. :bowdown1:
But you know that already EvolutionVI :wavey:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

After thinking about buying the new GTR for a few days.......i came to the conclusion modding the hell out of my GTR would make more fun then wasting money on things i dont need...

so i ordered me some turbos to do it my way....don´t like tubular manifolds....don´t like Greddy.....but i do like this:

Comes with cast manifolds(unlike the prototype shown here)....external wastegates and is designed to give 800hp with 1000nm...should be fun to drive:bowdown1:










Should be with me this week:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

guessing your upgrading rods & pistons as well ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> After thinking about buying the new GTR for a few days.......i came to the conclusion modding the hell out of my GTR would make more fun then wasting money on things i dont need...
> 
> so i ordered me some turbos to do it my way....don´t like tubular manifolds....don´t like Greddy.....but i do like this:
> 
> ...


Awesome Alex! Is that HKS? I have a feeling 800hp is about the optimum for track driving. Any more is simply going to result in having to brake a lot earlier and harder and/or controlling a messily sliding car.

Would like to know how the lag is. Those AMS Alpha 9s appear to have very little/no more lag than stock, but support up to 900whp!
I think big turbos will spoil the driveability of this car which is one of its great strengths as standard.

Got to say, I ummed and ahhed about spending the money on upgrades, but figured I would eventually end up doing them on my 2011 anyway!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> guessing your upgrading rods & pistons as well ?


Just rods,as im not interested in a noisy engine which consumes oil...

pistons are not the weak point fmpov,rods are the weakest part in the chain......so ill change them to top quality ones...:clap:

If it then breaks....i don´t care as i have some spare engines...:wavey:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Awesome Alex! Is that HKS? I have a feeling 800hp is about the optimum for track driving. Any more is simply going to result in having to brake a lot earlier and harder and/or controlling a messily sliding car.
> 
> Would like to know how the lag is. Those AMS Alpha 9s appear to have very little/no more lag than stock, but support up to 900whp!
> I think big turbos will spoil the driveability of this car which is one of its great strengths as standard.
> ...


Yepp,HKS GT800 Kit....its on the way to me this week...which means i can install it in december....all other parts are here allready:bowdown1:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Importracing GT800 is finished and running...runs sweeter as any highly tuned GTR i have seen yet...simply as it runs like stock.......the ultimate sleeper...:smokin:

Will put pictures up next week...no i want to drive it:chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> Importracing GT800 is finished and running...runs sweeter as any highly tuned GTR i have seen yet...simply as it runs like stock.......the ultimate sleeper...:smokin:
> 
> Will put pictures up next week...no i want to drive it:chuckle:


Wow, you didn't hang around, awesome! Let's hear some figures soon. :bowdown1:


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

stunning car, Wish I could afford one myself


----------



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)

wow , very nice and the lambo is incredible. make me want to paint my calipers.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

brucewayne said:


> wow , very nice and the lambo is incredible. make me want to paint my calipers.


What Lambo:nervous:

Im not Rami,who has a 850r and a Lambo,i just own a few Evos + this GTR :wavey:


----------



## nelly010 (Oct 30, 2008)

unreal car man


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Small soundfile @ my workshop....more coming as soon as the weather allows...


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> What Lambo:nervous:
> 
> Im not Rami,who has a 850r and a Lambo,i just own a few Evos + this GTR :wavey:


I think that's my fault. I guess he meant the one that I posted on one of the first few pages and compared it to your GTR.



EvolutionVI said:


> Small soundfile @ my workshop....more coming as soon as the weather allows...


Now it sounds at least like an angry washing machine. I almost like it. 

Do you know what the main differences are between the HKS kit and the switzer one?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Few new pictures....

Track testing will follow tomorrow:chuckle:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Love this car, I think I've said it beofore but I'll say it again- it's stunning.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Jags said:


> Love this car, I think I've said it beofore but I'll say it again- it's stunning.


Thanks,hope it goes "stunning" around the Hockenheim F1 Track tomorrow,first outing with the HKS GT800 Kit and Alcon brakes :bowdown1:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'm sure it will- looking forward to the updates!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

my favourite tuned GTR

very tasteful

tell me about the rear CF undertray thing; very nice

time for a full spec list:bowdown1:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

easily the best colour for a GTR from the factory IMO,don't know why they stop it!


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

One from today....videos are uploading:chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> One from today....videos are uploading:chuckle:


So how was it? You dynoed it yet? Oil/trans temps?
Spill the beans!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Haven´t dynoed it yet,im running 1.45bar boost at the moment which should be around 730ps and this was just a first test for engine,gearbox and brakes,all performed perfect...will map it finaly hopefully next week,then put it on track again and see what it can do,till now im more then happy,drives better then befor,has lots more grip and isn´t as tricky to drive then with the highly boosted stock turbos:chuckle:

Engineoiltemps have been no problem,haven´t seen over 115 degrees,gearbox was all the time under 130 degrees,which is fine for that sort of stress and power im running,a customer with the same cooling setup and around 570ps didn´t go over 115 degree,where he normaly reached 135 degrees with stock power and no gearboxcooler in the same number of laps

Im very happy how its running,only problem was the boost did go a bit too high in 5/6 gear,so needed to go halfthrottle on the long parabolika in 5/6,sadly i had my softwarekey for the my Cobb tunersoftware at home,so could not change it...will do tomorrow,while testing on the autobahn it did never happen

Enough written...here is the video:


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Just fantastic EVOLUTIONVI...

You been around that track a few times, Great movie !!!
I want to see more..
Are there any tunerbattle, and you going, this summer?
I said it before, your car is THE ONE !!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

nismo.gt500 said:


> Just fantastic EVOLUTIONVI...
> 
> You been around that track a few times, Great movie !!!
> I want to see more..
> ...


I will to register this week for NL timeattack/assen in march and for sure i will do the german Tuner GP in summer:wavey:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

great work Alex, and great vids too :thumbsup:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Very good as always Alex,why is everyone else going so slow :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

asiasi said:


> Very good as always Alex,why is everyone else going so slow :chuckle:


Thanks mate,not sure why they are not going faster....:chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice vid. No need for a g-meter when you can see your wife's (?) hair flying around!

How's the throttle response/turbo lag?

You still running stock Dunlops? If so, I can't believe they can provide enough traction.
I was shocked changing back to Dunlops from R888s how much less grip they have, especially in traction under power.
It's a lot more fun for sure, but wouldn't want to be trying to contain 800hp with them...


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> I will to register this week for NL timeattack/assen in march and for sure i will do the german Tuner GP in summer:wavey:


The rules have changed for 2011.
You will need a rollcage if you are faster then 2.05 in assen.
So these rules apply for the extreme and super pro street.
And if i see your video you will be able to drive well below the 2.05


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gijsje said:


> The rules have changed for 2011.
> You will need a rollcage if you are faster then 2.05 in assen.
> So these rules apply for the extreme and super pro street.
> And if i see your video you will be able to drive well below the 2.05


Could put a cage from my rabbit in....:wavey:

Really,is a rollcage needed?? full cage or half cage??

haven´t read the rules...but will do now:chuckle:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Very impressive were Pork in reverse gear...:chuckle:


----------



## estorilblau (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice vid !
Thanks


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

It should be at least a 6 point cage


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Great video!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gijsje said:


> It should be at least a 6 point cage


Stupid rule....would i buy a Pagani Zonda and would enter in the highest class(where they would put me in) i would not be allowed to do so as i would need to put a cage in it....:chuckle:

Stupid and useless...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Some videos from acceleration testing of my GTR yesterday evening


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

It says "video unavailable"?
Is your final tuning done now?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> It says "video unavailable"?
> Is your final tuning done now?


Youtube hasn´t finished putting it online,will be available soon....

Final tuning isn´t finished,but id say the biggest step is done:thumbsup:


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*hi there*

jurgen.
we will be there at time attack in march , with a compleet team mechanics tools etc etc . we could invite you and soort out a few things with 
organisation . if you are intrested . 
email me to discus e few things [email protected] 

fili


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Love it!!.............very impressive the work you have done.:thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

greek r34 said:


> jurgen.
> we will be there at time attack in march , with a compleet team mechanics tools etc etc . we could invite you and soort out a few things with
> organisation . if you are intrested .
> email me to discus e few things [email protected]
> ...


Hi Fili,im not Jurgen,but that doesn´t matter...:wavey:

I have asked them guys to tell me the rules for it as i would have been interested with 2 cars,but sadly there are no rules out in english and all my questions have not been answered,now its very later,iirc my friend allready booked holidays on that weekend...

We have no cages in both cars....and someone said then we are not allowed to enter...sadly:nervous:

Any chance for you to ask,maybe i could tell him he needs to forget about them holidays:thumbsup:

best regards
Alex


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

hi alex .
send me spec list of both cars en i will contact organisation 
see what is possible ok:thumbsup:

fili


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

fastest lap today






Fun with a beetle






few laps in a row






:thumbsup:

@Fili: will send you info´s on monday


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Feb 23, 2011)

A very nice car.....some nice Evo's there too :thumbsup:


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

Great work Alex! Just love your car!


----------

